# Please I.D. This



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

I bought this as a Medanai P's can you please I.D. it. 
Is it a Spilo or a Medanai...............









I'm confuse ...............


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

need a picture first bro.

Joe


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

Pic ?


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

wait having problem attaching it


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Here is .......


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

he's a spilo cf just like mine was. nice fish though. and very pretty.

Joe


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

another 1


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

last one.....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Spilo cf...they used to be sold as Medinai (sp), up until earlier this year..and then it was found (pointed out) that the actual medinai is very rare in the hobby due to a remote collection point.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Spilo cf...they used to be sold as Medinai (sp), up until earlier this year..and then it was found (pointed out) that the actual medinai is very rare in the hobby due to a remote collection point.


Not remote collection point at all but Venezuela is not exporting this specie at present time... :sad: !

NOE: you can see your fish is not S. Medinai because of reddish tint in its eye -since Medinai has yellow eyes- and lack of humeral spot (instead of many other body pattern differences)...anyway you got a beautiful P...:nod: !


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

No S. medinai indeed, but that doesn't make him any less beautiful - very sweet fish, Noe


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

kinda looks like my rhom..... but debatably spilo cf.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Thank You alot for that information...........









I'm a little upset I was hoping it was a "Medanai" ...........









But I'm happy I have a "Spilo"...........










I'm going to change my signature ..............









Thank You again


----------

